# "My Computer" Can't Find New Hard Drive



## sladegames (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a new hard drive for myself and installed it. But for some reason its not showing up in "My Computer". When I go to hardware device manager it is there and says its working properly but why doesn't it show up in "My Computer".

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Need more inout. :sayyes: 
Drive type ATA or SATA?
MOB ?
Jumper settings? 
Cable type?
Are you running Tweakui?


----------



## sladegames (Aug 6, 2005)

If you need more info on the hard drive check out the link where I got it from - http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=40968


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

windows will not see it till you format it


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you have tweakui in you control panel?
Also Does the drive show up in (windows explorer)?


----------



## sladegames (Aug 6, 2005)

How can I format it?


----------



## sladegames (Aug 6, 2005)

tweakui - never heard of the thing and I can't see it anywhere.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go into disk management and format it from there
d/l tweakui from here
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Right click on my computer icon go to Manage, disk manager, If it is there and not partitioned or formated it will be grayed out, right click on it and select partition, (a partition wizard will come up) asking for the partition size. Unless you have a reason to change this just leave the values as they are and next. After it is partitioned. Again right click on the drive and have it format. it will ask which file system Fat32 or NTFS use NTFS and enter.This will format it ( this can take some time depending on the size of the drive).


----------

